# Mobil generation ?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Beer talk. 
So we are sitting around the shopping Talking and we get to talking micro generation. 
Basically it doesn't seem like any of us have the storage to make a hydro plant pay. 
But what if we used ten ponds ? Or 20?
The idea is during the rainy season we bring a hydro generater to the ponds one after another drain them down and move to the next one. Then return after it's full. 
Say drain ten feet of water out of a acre pond letting it drop a average of say 15 feet. 
I'm thinking a drive way to a hard stand plumbed and wired.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I was looking at a three hundred foot drop. The problem was getting the water from the creek to the ridge top. One of the Rife river pumps would have raised 600 gpd 80'. Setup a sluice way on an abandoned R/W. Use a series of rams to sequentially raise the water from the output of the river pump to the holding structure on the ridge. Eventually you would fill the structure. Drain as needed through a microturbine.


----------



## red-beard (Jan 10, 2016)

Check out http://www.smallhydropower.com

They allow you to use single and three phase water pumps for hydro generation


----------

